# Self Running 900 Watt Fuelless Electrical Generator!كهرباء بالمجان



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اليوم معنا 
تجربة هامة لاحد المخترعين 

انه مولد للكهرباء ومحرك كهربي 
يتم الاول ادارة المحرك الكهربي الذى يدير المولد الكهربي وعند الوصول الى السرعة الخرج الكهربي المناسب يتم فصل الكهرباء الخارجية واستخدام جزء من خرج كهرباء المولك الكهربي لاستمرار دوران المحرك والاستفادة من الفائض لاضاءة المنزل الذى يصل الى 900 وات كهربي 

ويمكن تصنيعه على احجام وقدرات اكبر 



اويمكن للمحرك ان يعمل لايامن او اشهر بدون توقف وامدادك بالكهرباء المجانية


الرابط للفديو هنا
*Self Running 900 Watt Fuelless Electrical Generator!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fR3vBB1Yn0

http://www.youtube.com/user/wits2014


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

بعض الصور للمخترع والمولد والاجزاء الخاصة به


الصورة الاولى 

تظهر على اليسار كرتونه بها حوالى عدد 35 مكثف لتنعيم خرج الكهرباء 

وكبديل عن بطارية التخزين 

الثانية 

بها جهاز ضبط خرج الكهرباء 

الثالثة 

المحرك الكهربي الذى يتم تغذيته بجزء من خرج المولد الكهربي

الرابعه 

للمخترع وخلفه كامل الجهاز واللمات اللتى سيتم اضائتها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

باقي الصور تجدها

بالمرفقات


----------



## احمد نم نم (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ..... لاكن انه محتار وياريت الكه عندك شي يساعدني على انجاز مشروعي البسيط...يستخدم المخترع لمولد الكهرباء طريقه هيه تثبيت الملفات والمغانط وجعل فراش دوار يحتوي على عازل للقوه المغناطيسيه مصنوع من معدن عازل للمغناطيسه ..... يا ريت لو عندك معلومه عن هذا المعدن .... ماهو ومن اين استطيع الحصول عليه ..... مع جزيل الشكرررررر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

احمد نم نم قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ..... لاكن انه محتار وياريت الكه عندك شي يساعدني على انجاز مشروعي البسيط...يستخدم المخترع لمولد الكهرباء طريقه هيه تثبيت الملفات والمغانط وجعل فراش دوار يحتوي على عازل للقوه المغناطيسيه مصنوع من معدن عازل للمغناطيسه ..... يا ريت لو عندك معلومه عن هذا المعدن .... ماهو ومن اين استطيع الحصول عليه ..... مع جزيل الشكرررررر


ما فهمت الكثير من طلبات 

ماذا تعنى بالتحديد ؟

المعادن العازلة للمغناطيسية كثير اسال فى قسم الكهرباء والمحولات عنها


----------

